
2015 is going to be a year of Cyber-Security - orweis
http://blog.bitweis.com/post/111087960297/why-is-2015-going-to-be-a-year-of-cybersecurity
======
lehman
Can't wait:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSI:_Cyber](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSI:_Cyber)

